

Oracle, try not being evil. - Garbage
http://www.theserverside.com/discussions/thread.tss?thread_id=61437

======
brown9-2
A better more timely update: [http://www.hudson-labs.org/content/weekend-
update-andrew-bay...](http://www.hudson-labs.org/content/weekend-update-
andrew-bayer)

